# Refurbished Thermapen's for sale through Thermoworks.



## rbranstner (May 25, 2010)

I don't know if many of you have a thermometer made by Thermoworks or not. My two buddies have the instant read Thermapen's and they love them. I was told by my buddie that you can order refiurbished Origional Thermapens through them for $52 plus shipping. They also come with a 6 month warranty. I called them today and ordered one up. It is shipping out today. Check out Thermoworks.com they have lots of stuff on there. Anyone have any feedback good or bad on this product?


----------



## efaden (May 25, 2010)

I have the new thermapen.  I got it for XMas last year.  I LOVE IT.  It is really fast, accurate, etc.  I don't think you can go wrong.  The customer service is also top notch.


----------



## bamafan (May 25, 2010)

I bought one after going to the Northwest Fl gathering. Piney showed me the light, and I love mine. Still keep the cheapo taylor's in the meat when doing butts or brisket. But the thermo pen is always in my pocket and on the mark. You'll love it.


----------



## nickelmore (May 26, 2010)

Anyone have a link to these at the sale price?

Thanks


----------



## rbranstner (May 28, 2010)

Here is the link to their web page http://www.thermoworks.com/   . You have to call or email them to check on refurbished products. I ordered mine Tuesday and mine arrived today just in time for my big memorial day smokes. Horrrraaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## marissa (May 31, 2010)

Thermapen is the most highly recommended instant thermometer by Cook's Illustrated.  I don't have one, but would certainly consider it for such a discount.


----------



## efaden (May 31, 2010)

Another place to look is "King Arthur Flour's" web store.  They occasionally have coupons for 5%, 10%, or 15% off your entire order.  That includes the Thermapen's, so you can actually get it cheaper than you can directly from Thermapen.  The only downside is that they only have red.


----------



## nickelmore (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, I will call them to see if they have specials,  I just looked on their web site and could not see any that were discounted.


----------



## fife (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 18, 2012)

Can a Thermopen owner tell me how the thing works?  I've been all over their web page and didn't find answers to my questions.

First, is there an on/off switch?  If not, what keeps it from burning up batteries?

Second, are there ANY controls?  I know it's and instant read device with great accuracy and intended for taking direct readings, but does it store any of the readings and allow you to recall them? 

I was surprised at how much knowledge they have on their web page and just how little information.

But, then, I'm as dumb as a whole box full of rocks.


----------



## bbqhead (Apr 18, 2012)

the thermopen is a great investment . when the probe is folded shut it is off, open it is on, there are no controls or memory of previous temps taken. but it is so fast with no waiting to read temps on your meat, it's just seconds and you have it .


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 19, 2012)

Aha!

Clever design, that !

Just how DID those Brits manage to lose their colony?

rh - whose 10th ggfather helped them lose it.


----------

